# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Бесплатная защита DrWeb для Windows, пользователям Корбины Телеком

## SDA

Открыл сегодня сервер статистики  Корбина и был приятно удивлен:

Корбина Телеком предоставляет возможность всем пользователям Домашнего Интернета бесплатно подключиться к услуге информационной защиты ПК! Эта защита обеспечивается средствами программы DrWeb для Windows. Антивирус+Антиспам, которая создаётся признанным лидером в производстве антивирусных и антиспам-решений - компанией "Доктор Веб".
#  Скачайте и сохраните на жестком диске Вашего ПК установочный пакет Dr.Web для Windows. Антивирус+Антиспам. Запомните место, куда Вы сохранили файл.
# Запустите файл на исполнение (дважды щелкните по нему левой кнопкой мышки). Запущенный исполняемый файл самостоятельно произведет установку и установит соединение с антивирусным сервером, с которого в последствии клиентская часть будет получать обновления вирусных баз и программных модулей.
# По завершении процесса установки в системном лотке появится иконка с паучком на зеленом щите, на фоне которой периодически будет появляться красный восклицательный знак. Необходимо перегрузить компьютер - восклицательный знак исчезнет.
# Срок действия начинается с момента активации Вами услуги. 
Поддержка пользователей:
В течение срока действия подписки на услугу Вам гарантированы:
    *  Бесплатные обновления вирусных баз Dr.Web
    * Бесплатные обновления модулей программы Dr.Web
    * Бесплатные услуги технической поддержки Dr.Web
ВАЖНО! Перед установкой убедитесь, что на Вашем ПК нет других антивирусных программ, так как имеющиеся в их составе резидентные модули могут привести к конфликтам.
ВАЖНО! Перед установкой убедитесь, что Вы работаете под правами администратора. (Для проверки, нажмите Пуск->Настройка->Панель управления->Учетные записи пользователей).

 P.S. Интересно, чем сможет ответит ЛК конкуренту на такой удачный маркетинговый ход (зачем тратить деньги на лицензию, подключился к Корбине или уже подключен и все, не надо тратить деньги и защитой обеспечен), учитывая огромный круг пользователей Корбины в Москве, кстати наверное самого большого и финансово обеспеченного круга пользователей сети Интернет в России, продвижение продуктов  Dr.Webа по моему мнению обошло конкурентов, по крайней мере в ряду простых пользователей. Правда, для меня это услуга пока не актуальна, наравне с Корбиной, я пользуюсь и районной сетью, хотя кто знает, может и в ней появится такая услуга.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## icon

Это AV-Desk?
Он вышел из тестирования?
А вообще, да неплохо.
Хорошая новость для пользователей корбины.
Но, наверняка, халява будет не долго. :Smiley: 
А может и договорятся в счет трафика, услуг и рекламы.

----------


## SDA

Я думаю эта халява для пользователей, для Корбины и DrWeb это это хороший маркетинговый шаг, Корбина получает новых клиентов, а DrWeb продвигает свой продукт, так что думаю это надолго. DrWeb с Корбиной оперативно  крутнулись. AV-Desk начали бесплатно раздавать всем пользователям сети Corbina Telecom. Как я понял, а на постоянной основе. Ограничение только одно - "Если Вы не оплатили абонентскую плату вовремя и система учета заблокировала доступ в Интернет, услуга будет не активна".

----------


## icon

Ну тогда всем действительно хорошо, кроме корбины, которая немного потеряет спамерский трафик :Smiley: 
Пользователям только плюс, с учетом наличия на компе хорошего антивируса и уменьшением паразитного трафика.

----------


## SDA

Кстати почитал отзывы на корбиновском форуме:
...обновления вирусных баз идут (ИМХО) с локального корбиновского сервака. Инет вроде не нужен.

Кстати позволяет самому менять все настройки.
Вроде корбина в клиенте ДрВеба ничего не заблокировала....
и коментарии местного модератора:...Так что-же произошло?
Почему ЛИЦЕНЗИОННЫЙ антивирус вдруг начали раздавать бесплатно? Да еще не в ограниченном кол-ве - а сразу ВСЕМ пользователям Корбины коих в данный момент примерно 300 000...
Кстати эту штука в виде беты доступна вообще всем пользователям инета. После окончания беты - будет БЕСПЛАТНО доступна только тем, кто подключен к провайдерам типа Корбины.

А произошло вот что:

Компания DrWeb ИЗОБРЕЛА (а может стырила идею) новую технологию продаж своего продукта (всякие KAV и прочие Авасты нервно курят в сторонке и судорожно лабают тоже самое  ).

В чем суть?
А суть проста до невозможности.
Они перенесли финансовую нагрузку по покупке антивируса с конечного пользователя - на провайдера 
Т.е. данный продукт покупает провайдер и потом бесплатно раздает своим пользователям.
А как всем известно - у любого пользователя интернета есть свой ПРОВАЙДЕР :-)

При этом все довольны.
Юзер абсолютно бесплатно получает полнофункциональный, нормальнообновляемый, лицензионный антивирус (кстати один из лучших. сам проверял), который ничем не отличается от платного варианта.

ДрВеб получает свои деньги от Корбины. Конечно если-бы ВСЕ эти 300 000 пользователей купили его антивирь "в магазине" - он получил-бы гораздо больше денег - но шанс сего события стремится к 0.
Плюс видимо ДрВеб запросил очень приемлемую сумму в год, которая вполне устроила Корбину.

По идее - крайним в этой ситуации оказывается провайдер (деньги платит он). Но если копнуть глубже - провайдер так-же получает неплохие преимущества. Особенно (видимо) за смешные деньги.

Как то:
Меньше нагрузка на ХэлпДеск провайдера. (Меньше вирусов - меньше звонят "...а у меня не работает...").
Меньше нагрузка на сеть (в Бирюлях до сих пор помнят как в 2005 году сегмент лег ВЕСЬ под ударом одного вируса).
Меньше трафик и всяких банов во внешних сетях в связи с массовой рассылкой зараженными машинами всякого дерьма.
Ну и плюс маркетинг опять-же "А у НАС это бесплатно".
Еще по мелочи набрать можно...

Опять-же повторяю - DrWeb видимо запросил очень небольшую сумму с провайдера. Они (видимо) посчитали сколько пользователей потенциально купят их продукт в такой сети как наша. Дальше думаю ясно...

Что касается самого продукта (DrWeb AV-Desk, который раздает Корбина совместно с DrWeb) - он так-же имеет некоторые особенности.

Идеология продукта - такая-же как у корпоративной версии DrWeb Enterprise. Ее покупают крупные фирмы.
Допустим - вы системный администратор конторы в которой 500 машин. У вас есть лицензия DrWeb (да любого). Вам ВДРУГ понадобилось (вышел новый вирус) что-бы антивирус начал проверять файлы с расширением .mkv
Упаритесь бегать по всем пятистам машинам.
По этому в версию Enterprise включены средства удаленного управления. Что-б из одной точки можно было изменить настройки сразу ВСЕХ копий DrWeb.

Так-же работает и версия которую раздает Корбина.
Вообще - как подчеркивает сам DrWeb - сервис DrWeb AV-Desk - это для домохозяек. Которые наиболее подвержены всяким заражениям. За них (сразу за всех) рулить анитвирем будет специальный человечек в Корбине.
ОТЛИЧНАЯ ИДЕЯ DrWeb-а.
Они планируют распостранить эту схему на всех провайдеров. Думаю провы никак не против будут 

З.З.Ы.
Для тех кто не понял - это полнофункциональная, обновляемая, лицензионная и бесплатная версия антивируса DrWeb. Только выглядит чуть по другому. Почту и спам тоже проверяет. КАЧАЙТЕ И СТАВЬТЕ!

----------


## DVi

> Это AV-Desk?
> Он вышел из тестирования?


+1  
IMHO грамотный маркетинговый ход. Если будет реальный спрос нa такой сервис, то у ЛК нет препятствий сделать такой же. Год назад такого спроса не было. На Западе подобные услуги предостaвляют TrendMicro и McAfee

----------


## SDA

Надеюсь, что ЛК нанесет "ответный удар" предварительно учтя ошибки этого сервиса и  учитывая, что это сервис  для домохозяек.
У Веба сервис работет вот так http://wiki.drweb.com/index.php/Dr.Web%C2%AE_AV-Desk

----------


## anton_dr

DVI, будет.
Я бы своей конторе тоже такое бы предложил взять. Но - только если плюсом будет полноценный веб-компонент, как в каспере  :Wink: 
Люди не хотят тратиться на отдельный АВ продукт. его берет один из 10, если не из 100 покупателей. Если для продавца компьютеров это не будет слишком обременительно, он согласится на такое дополнение. 
ЗЫЖ Кстати, я б предложил подумать насчёт эксклюзива в каждом городе. Если что, вы в курсе, где я живу  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

глaвнoe - зaинтeрecoвaть прoвaйдеpa. этo caмoe тpyднoe.

----------


## icon

> +1  
> IMHO грамотный маркетинговый ход.  Год назад такого спроса не было. На Западе подобные услуги предостaвляют TrendMicro и McAfee


C учетом ваших организационных проблем очень шикарный ход.
Очень надеюсь, что не проср...т его.
Нам одного лидера не надо.  :Wink:

----------


## DVi

> DVI, будет.
> Я бы своей конторе тоже такое бы предложил взять. Но - только если плюсом будет полноценный веб-компонент, как в каспере


kaspersky open space security - бepитe, цeнник нa caйтe.

----------


## icon

> DVI, будет.
> Я бы своей конторе тоже такое бы предложил взять. Но - только если плюсом будет полноценный веб-компонент


Этот полноценный компонент - Opera и почти фаерфокс.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Как мы процитировали, DVi. :Smiley: 
Вы за деньги, а я бесплатно .

----------


## anton_dr

Про open space security мы в курсе. Себе, как только обучим специалиста, возьмем со скидкой  :Smiley: 
Я имел ввиду, предоставить своим клиентам то же, что и корбина для подключившихся к ней.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Этот полноценный компонент - Opera и почти фаерфокс.


Имелся ввиду веб-антивирус, отсутствующий у доктора, но наличествующий у Касперского.

----------


## SDA

DVi, время работает не на ЛК, хотя кроме Корбины еще есть крупные и мелкие провайдеры, но пока ЛК разработает такой сервис, Веб уже подсуетиться, так что надо решать быстрее.

----------


## icon

> Имелся ввиду веб-антивирус, отсутствующий у доктора, но наличествующий у Касперского.


Поверьте, я сразу понял.
Но зачем он нужен сейчас с opera или Ff  :Wink: 
Или с тундербердом , если я хочу чтобы _никто_ не читал мои письма?

----------


## anton_dr

Ну мне лично кажется, что у ЛК есть в запасе козыри, в виде того же веб-антивируса.   Все видели, с какой лёгкостью AOL отказалась от ЛК. Так что, здесь, время - это не самое главное.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Поверьте, я сразу понял.
> Но зачем он нужен сейчас с opera или Ff 
> Или с тундербердом , если я хочу чтобы _никто_ не читал мои письма?


поверьте, нужен. У меня есть ФФ, но тем не менее, KIS бывает, обноруживает на сайтах что-либо. Что уж тут говорить об обычных пользователях, идущих в сеть через ИЕ с правами админа?

----------


## icon

> DVi, время работает не на ЛК, хотя кроме Корбины еще есть крупные и мелкие провайдеры, но пока ЛК разработает такой сервис, Веб уже подсуетиться, так что надо решать быстрее.


Не в наших интересах наличие одного лидера в лице как каспера, нода, вэба или других больших.
Чем больше будет конкуренции, тем меньше будут икать virusinfo.info. Ж)

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> но тем не менее, KIS бывает, обноруживает на сайтах что-либо


Вам очень маловероятно, что что-то угрожает.

----------


## anton_dr

Именно с этой позиции, ЛК стоит поспешить.
Если не выпустить в ближайшее время подобный продукт - будет один лидер - и всяко им будет не ЛК.
Хотя, все вышесказанное - это одно большое ИМХО.  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

Ну я думаю AOL не пример, все таки "буржуинская контора", а Корбина отечественная (легче поддерживать сотрудничество - рынок российский), как и другие неохваченные провайдеры. Кстати у ЛК действительно большой плюс - веб-антивирус.

----------


## anton_dr

> Вам очень маловероятно, что что-то угрожает.


Еще раз повторю - этот продукт нужен не конкретно моей конторе, а покупателям ПК.

----------


## icon

> Именно с этой позиции, ЛК стоит поспешить.


У них и так неслабый рынок.
Пусть отдохнут.  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

> DVi, время работает не на ЛК, хотя кроме Корбины еще есть крупные и мелкие провайдеры, но пока ЛК разработает такой сервис, Веб уже подсуетиться, так что надо решать быстрее.


пoнятиe "cepвиc" в дaннoм cлyчae чиcтo мaркeтингoвoe. ничeгo paзpaбaтывaть нe нaдo, пpocтo коpпopaтивный пpoдyкт нaдo прoдaть в @зao пpoвaйде[email protected]

----------


## anton_dr

> пoнятиe "cepвиc" в дaннoм cлyчae чиcтo мaркeтингoвoe. ничeгo paзpaбaтывaть нe нaдo, пpocтo коpпopaтивный пpoдyкт нaдo прoдaть в @зao пpoвaйде[email protected]


Или в @зао пупкин и ко@, продающее ПК.

----------


## SDA

Ну если продукт разрабатывать не надо, значит надо продавать "вчера", а не ждать пока вперед вырвется Веб (прозевала маркетинговая служба или кто там отвечает за продвижение продукта). По моему личному мнению, продукт ЛК более Веба охватывает защиту ПК (тот же веб-антивирус).

----------


## DVi

> Или в @зао пупкин и ко@, продающее ПК.


этo нaзывaeтcя OEM

----------


## icon

> Еще раз повторю - этот продукт нужен не конкретно моей конторе, а покупателям ПК.


Ставьте покупателям ПК  оперу.
Они найдут себе интернет.  :Smiley: 
Намного меньше гарантийных проблем будет.

>>По моему личному мнению, продукт ЛК более Веба охватывает защиту ПК (тот же веб-антивирус).
Ага , а как же томозящий торрент?
И нафиг с моим 100 МБит нужен каспер?

----------


## DVi

> Ну если продукт разрабатывать не надо, значит надо продавать "вчера", а не ждать пока вперед вырвется Веб (прозевала маркетинговая служба или кто там отвечает за продвижение продукта). По моему личному мнению, продукт ЛК более Веба охватывает защиту ПК (тот же веб-антивирус).


нaши мapкeтoлoги гoвopили, чтo cпpoca нeт. вpeмя покaжeт, ктo пpaв.

*Добавлено через 10 минут*

Ставьте покупателям ПК  оперу.
Они найдут себе интернет.  :Smiley: 
Намного меньше гарантийных проблем будет.
... нe мeлoчитecь - cтaвьтe cpaзy LINUX   
>>По моему личному мнению, продукт ЛК более Веба охватывает защиту ПК (тот же веб-антивирус).
Ага , а как же томозящий торрент?
...
вce нacтpaивaeтcя. в тoм чиcлe - в admin-кoнcoли.

----------


## SDA

Если рассуждать логично, то при теоретическом охвате Вебом Москвы (московских провайдеров), ЛК будет "нервно курить в сторонке" при потере такого рынка. Кстати та же Корбина охватывает и Питер, да в другие регионы тянет сеть. Простому пользователю по большому счету "фиолетово" какой продукт обеспечивает защиту, самое главное чтобы Интернет работал, а если и защита бесплатна (обеспечивает провайдер), то и выбирать продукт смысла нет. ЛК теряет потенциальных покупателей богатого Московского рынка.

"Ага , а как же томозящий торрент?" А кто мешает исправить недостаток?

----------


## icon

> ЛК теряет потенциальных покупателей богатого Московского рынка.


В целом  - это хорошо.

----------


## anton_dr

ОЕМ продукт есть, как и опера. Но ОЕМ на три месяца, и нет функционала КИС. Я веду речь именно про то, что сделал Веб. Бесплатный сервис для юзеров, и не на три месяца, а больше.
А опера... Много вы видели юзеров, пользующих оперу? Я - из сотни компов если только на двух.

----------


## icon

> нaши мapкeтoлoги гoвopили, чтo cпpoca нeт. вpeмя покaжeт, ктo пpaв.
> 
> *Добавлено через 10 минут*
> 
> Ставьте покупателям ПК  оперу.
> Они найдут себе интернет. 
> Намного меньше гарантийных проблем будет.
> ... нe мeлoчитecь - cтaвьтe cpaзy LINUX   
> >>По моему личному мнению, продукт ЛК более Веба охватывает защиту ПК (тот же веб-антивирус).
> ...


Ээээ, DVi , нефиг редактировать мои глупые безденежные мысли.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

Еще раз повторю.
Без проблем при чистой установке меняется IE на Opera или Firefox.

----------


## anton_dr

> Еще раз повторю.
> Без проблем при чистой установке меняется IE на Opera или Firefox.


Ещё раз повторяю. Без проблем пользователь начинает пользоваться ИЕ, потому что ему так привычнее.
Что говорить об юзерах, если я недавно не смог убедить нашего руководителя отдела продаж. При глюкнувшем Maxton (моя вина, снес КАВ старой версии, и не проследил, что он комп перегрузил - новый не поставился - на комп успел залезть Hidrag) он перелез на ИЕ. Как я его не убеждал пользоваться ФФ, в итоге пришлось оставить ему ИЕ7.

----------


## icon

ух.
Просто ему скажи, что старая версия не поддерживается, а новая ну вот такая.  :Smiley: 
Если сильно воспротивится, то поставь dropmyrights.
Если активх не требуется, то более чем достаточно.

----------


## anton_dr

Дроп я и так поставлю, просто рассказал - как пример обычного пользователя. С учётом того, что он в немного (совсем немного) в теме. что уж говорить об обычных юзерах?

----------


## maXmo

> Именно с этой позиции, ЛК стоит поспешить.


да ладно, зачем? Вон смотри, DVi сидит как скала, значит ЛК ничего не угрожает.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

уже второй отжог от дрвебовцев за последнее время. Никак мощного чела купили?  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

1. я нa cвoбoдe, cлaвa бoгy            2. в чeм cyть @oтжoгoв@, пoяcнитe. я чтo-тo пpoпycтил?

----------


## borka

> уже второй отжог от дрвебовцев за последнее время. Никак мощного чела купили?


А какой был первый?

----------


## Muzzle

и мне тоже интересно %)

----------


## anton_dr

> А какой был первый?


Может, имеется ввиду обновлённый Cure-It?

----------


## maXmo

первый был ав-деск.




> 1. я нa cвoбoдe, cлaвa бoгy


ну о ЧЁМ вы думаете???

----------


## borka

> Может, имеется ввиду обновлённый Cure-It?


Обновленный - этот какой? КуреИт 4.44 давно уж как...




> первый был ав-деск.


Гм... "Бесплатная защита DrWeb для Windows, пользователям Корбины Телеком" - это и есть АВ-Деск, однако.  :Smiley:  Зачем одно и то же считать за два разных?  :Wink:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

> "Бесплатная защита DrWeb для Windows, пользователям Корбины Телеком" - это и есть АВ-Деск, однако.


- этo жe и ecть drweb enterprise suite 4.44
 BETA, oднaкo.

----------


## borka

> "Бесплатная защита DrWeb для Windows, пользователям Корбины Телеком" - это и есть АВ-Деск, однако.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от DVi
> 
> 
> - этo жe и ecть drweb enterprise suite 4.44


Не совсем. АВ-Деск - то решение на базе Энтерпрайза. Ключевое отличие - антивирусный сервер Энтерпрайза установлен у клиента, а АВ-Деска - у провайдера.




> BETA, oднaкo.


Работоспособная, однако.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Вообще, решение классное.

----------


## maXmo

> "Бесплатная защита DrWeb для Windows, пользователям Корбины Телеком" - это и есть АВ-Деск, однако.  Зачем одно и то же считать за два разных?


потому что это не одно и то же. Не путай идею и средство её реализации.

----------


## DVi

> Не совсем. АВ-Деск - то решение на базе Энтерпрайза. Ключевое отличие - антивирусный сервер Энтерпрайза установлен у клиента, а АВ-Деска - у провайдера.
> 
> 
> Работоспособная, однако.


ecли вaм yгoднo видeть в этoм пpинципиaльнyю paзницy - пycть тaк и бyдeт.

----------


## borka

> ecли вaм yгoднo видeть в этoм пpинципиaльнyю paзницy - пycть тaк и бyдeт.


В чем видите принципиальную разницу Вы?

----------


## DVi

1. я НE вижy paзницы мeждy @[email protected] и @[email protected]        2. сyдя пo фopyмaм forum.drweb.com и homenet.corbina.ru этo нacтoящaя beta - c BSODaми, пpoблeмaми c yпpaвлeниeм, oбнoвлeниями, дeинcтaляциeй и сoвмecтимocтью.

----------


## borka

> 1. я НE вижy paзницы мeждy @[email protected] и @[email protected]


Ну... Нет - так нет.  :Smiley: 




> 2. сyдя пo фopyмaм forum.drweb.com и homenet.corbina.ru этo нacтoящaя beta - c BSODaми, пpoблeмaми c yпpaвлeниeм, oбнoвлeниями, дeинcтaляциeй и сoвмecтимocтью.


Да, АВ-Деск в стадии бета-тестирования. Потому и предлагается Корбиной бесплатно. Насколько я понимаю, выйдет в релиз - бесплатным не будет.

----------


## SDA

К АВ-Деск добавляется Trend Micro OfficeScan :Популярный провайдер интернет-услуг «Корбина Телеком» сообщила о предоставлении своим абонентам программ «Dr.Web для Windows. Антивирус+Антиспам» и Trend Micro OfficeScan. Оба приложения бесплатны для клиентов «Корбина Телеком».
Популярную программу от компании Dr.Web уже можно скачать. Для этого пользователю нужно зайти в личный кабинет на сервере статистики: www.stat.corbina.net. и загрузить предлагаемый файл. После его запуска будет выполнена установка антивируса.

Обновление продуктов полностью автоматизировано. Помимо антивирусной базы предусмотрена автоматическая установка обновлений заплат, которые улучшают качество продукта без необходимости каких-либо действий со стороны пользователя.
В ближайшее время абоненты «Корбина Телеком» также смогут бесплатно скачать программу Trend Micro OfficeScan. 
3dnews.ru

----------


## DVi

xopoшaя нoвocть

----------


## borka

> В ближайшее время абоненты «Корбина Телеком» также смогут бесплатно скачать программу Trend Micro OfficeScan.


"Ближайшее время" начнется 1 января 2008 года.

----------


## SDA

Шустро работает Dr.Web http://partners.drweb.com/providers/?lng=ru

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Шустро работает Dr.Web http://partners.drweb.com/providers/?lng=ru


Молодцы, что тут сказать.... А, вот:"Кто первый встал, того и тапки"

----------


## Ego1st

> Про open space security мы в курсе. Себе, как только обучим специалиста, возьмем со скидкой


нечему там обучаться, ставиться все за 10 минут..=))




> глaвнoe - зaинтeрecoвaть прoвaйдеpa. этo caмoe тpyднoe.


очень бы хотелось у своего провайдера видеть такую вещь от лк, я бы даже себе поставил хотя и без антивируса сейчас сижу..




> Шустро работает Dr.Web http://partners.drweb.com/providers/?lng=ru


я на старлинке сижу, нету ав-деск у нас..=)) да и вообще др.веба стало невидно что-то хотя раньше был..

----------


## DVi

мoлoдцы. мнe нpaвитcя.

----------


## maXmo

> я на старлинке сижу, нету ав-деск у нас


а по ссылке прошёлся?

----------


## DVi

> а по ссылке прошёлся?


А по ссылке написано, что в Старлинке есть. Кому верить?

----------


## Ego1st

кому хотите, раньше предлагали др.веб сейчас невижу, точнее на странице сапорта предлажений нету..

----------


## borka

> кому хотите, раньше предлагали др.веб сейчас невижу, точнее на странице сапорта предлажений нету..


Почему я вижу эти предложения? 
"*5. Дополнительные услуги*
...
Антивирусная защита Dr.Web  29,00 руб./мес. "

----------


## anton_dr

> нечему там обучаться, ставиться все за 10 минут..=))


Я знаю, ставим без проблем. 
Имелось ввиду, обучить специалиста и получить сертификат - условие для покупки со скидкой.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ego1st

эх надо было все-таки потратить время и сдать сертификацию(когда она халявной была=))

----------


## borka

Как оказалось, есть некоторые цифры по статистике защиты АВ-Деском пользователей Корбины.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Как оказалось, есть некоторые цифры по статистике защиты АВ-Деском пользователей Корбины.


Интересные цыфырки  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

Сейчас я вам расскажу сказку в духе господина Лукацкого  :Smiley: 

Не далее, как в субботу выводил зверька с компа своего друга. По его словам, никаких проблем у него не было, пока неделю назад он не подключился к Корбине. 
Хотя надо отдать ему должное: никаким антивирусом он испокон веков не пользовался и ходил в инет посредством IE. На компе был обнаружен Бронток в нескольких модификациях и в обширнейшем количестве и OnLineGames (вкупе с автораном). amvo.exe там тоже был.
Выводил гадов Куреитом, АВЗтом и KIS7 (AVPTool не использовал, ибо (а) он еще кривоват, (б) чур я не домохозяйка):

1. CureIt удалил штук пятнадцать Бронтоков и на этом успокоился.
2. AVZ в автомате удалил штук 150 других Бронтоков. Но не всех, как выяснилось - при открытии одной из папок комп ушел на перезагрузку.
3. CureIt в Safe-Mode опять-таки удалил еще штук пятнадцать Бронтоков и на этом успокоился.
4. AVZ в Safe-Mode я уже запускал не на автомате, а вручную. Более остальных мне помог "Диспетчер процессов", по которому сразу стало все ясно о запущенных процессах winlogon.exe, logonui.exe, ping.exe (запущены они были из неких темповых папок и не обладали Микрософтовской подписью) и "Диспетчер автозагрузки" (по которому стало ясно, откуда ноги растут у этого зоопарка). 
5. В сейф-моде убил активные зверские процессы, удалил их из автозагрузки и снова запустил вирусоудалятор AVZ. Он опять мне вынес около полусотни зверей.
6. Посчитав дело сделанным, запустился в обчном режиме, скачал демку KIS7, установил ее и снова запустил сканирование диска. КИС нашел еще около 200 разбросанных по диску Бронтоков (+ 200 в карантине АВЗ, что не удивительно).
7. Последнее, что я сделал в AVZ - с помощью его новомодных визардов восстановил доступ к редактору реестра и к свойствам папки.

Глядя в лог КИСа, увидел, как Бронток наследил в DocumentAndSettings\LocalSettings - он там хранит свои логи по отсылке себя любимого. Прикольно  :Smiley: 

Знатоки, вспомните: вышеуказанные зверьки прикрываются руткитами или нет? Ни один из трех задействованных в операции антивирусов руткита не обнаружил. Хотя косвенный признак был - на шаге 2 комп уходил в вынужденную перезагрузку.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

Времени потратил четыре часа. Уверен, наши хелперы справились бы с этим быстрее.

----------


## akok

Эх надо было логи сохранить для студентов :Smiley:

----------


## Muffler

DVi, надо было сначала активное заражение убить с помощью AVZ, а потом уже почистить следы с помощью CureIT и *AVPTool*, тем самим сэкономив два часа времени...

----------


## borka

> Сейчас я вам расскажу сказку


Без логов больше, чем на сказку, не тянет.  :Smiley:  О-о-очень хочется взглянуть на логи.  :Smiley: 
Несколько смущает такое различие в детекте - "штук пятнадцать Бронтоков" у КуреИта и "штук 150 других Бронтоков" у АВЗ да "еще около 200 ... Бронтоков" у каспера.  :Wink:  Очень смущает.  :Smiley: 




> Знатоки, вспомните: вышеуказанные зверьки прикрываются руткитами или нет? Ни один из трех задействованных в операции антивирусов руткита не обнаружил. Хотя косвенный признак был - на шаге 2 комп уходил в вынужденную перезагрузку.


Насколько я помню - у меня были несколько типов Бронтоков - нет.




> Времени потратил четыре часа.


Это с полным сканированием КуреИтом и каспером?  :Unsure: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> DVi, надо было сначала активное заражение убить с помощью AVZ, а потом уже почистить следы с помощью CureIT и *AVPTool*, тем самим сэкономив два часа времени...


КуреИт не хуже справляется с активным заражением. Если только все правильно делать.

----------


## Muffler

> КуреИт не хуже справляется с активным заражением. Если только все правильно делать.


...если только эти зловреды есть в базе...

----------


## DVi

borka, логов не сохранял - не до того было, извините.
Куреит запускал в только режиме "быстрый скан" - рассчитывал, что он очистит мне плацдарм. Суть в том, как я понял, что он не обнаружил запущенных в памяти Бронтоков. Собственно, до осознания этого факта я дошел лишь на третьем шаге, выкосив их через "Диспетчер процессов" АВЗ.

Четыре часа у меня ушло с учетом окончания полного скана диска КИСом - т.е. когда я уже с чистой душой мог констатировать чистоту компа.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

Вероятно, одного из штаммов Бронтока (на этом компе их оказалось минимум два) просто не было в базе Куреита. Судя по тому, как легко этот зоопарк завелся на компе только что подключенного к Корбине, очень скоро вирусологи ДрВеба получат его в сети АВ-Деска  :Smiley:

----------


## kps

> Куреит запускал в только режиме "быстрый скан" - рассчитывал, что он очистит мне плацдарм. Суть в том, как я понял, что он не обнаружил запущенных в памяти Бронтоков.


Возможные варианты:
1) Записей о некоторых модификациях Бронтока не было в базе к тому моменту.
2) Надо было провести полную проверку (как рекомендуется в правилах), т.к. при быстрой проверке проверяется очень мало. Как Вы написали, Бронтоки были разбросаны по диску.

----------


## DVi

А Бронток разбрасывается очень просто: почти в _каждой_ папке на диске он создает свою копию с иконкой "папка" и скрывает расширение "*.exe" - поэтому рука так и тянется щелкнуть на него  :Smiley:

----------


## Shu_b

2 DVi, я могу рассказать другую сказку:
Совсем недавно принесли комп со свежеустановленным касперским и неработающими пользовательскими программами. Хорошо что после данного мероприятия ничего более не сделали. Файлы "больные" parite были удалены им, после откючения мониторинга они были восстановлены из карантина, последующее лечение куритом спасло все установленные программы.
ситуация as is 
(версию кава даже не смотрел, естественно относительно древняя)
так что ситуации бывают разные.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Четыре часа у меня ушло с учетом окончания полного скана диска КИСом - т.е. когда я уже с чистой душой мог констатировать чистоту компа.


А если бы проверили бы ещё одним антивирусом, то возможно ещё что-то нашли бы. И причём запросто бы. В случае необходимости я обычно сканю 3-мя 4-мя антивирусами проверяю.

*Добавлено через 40 секунд*




> так что ситуации бывают разные.


Это точно

----------


## Макcим

DVi, Вы до сих пор не умеете работать с логами AVZ/AVPTool?

----------


## DVi

> DVi, Вы до сих пор не умеете работать с логами AVZ/AVPTool?


Э-э... С чего был сделан такой вывод?  :Shocked:

----------


## akok

> DVi, Вы до сих пор не умеете работать с логами AVZ/AVPTool?


Идите к нам в студенты мы научим :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DVi

> А если бы проверили бы ещё одним антивирусом, то возможно ещё что-то нашли бы.


Я ограничился Куреитом, АВЗ и КИС. 
Полагаете этот набор недостаточным?

----------


## Макcим

> Э-э... С чего был сделан такой вывод?


Вот с этого


> Времени потратил четыре часа. Уверен, наши хелперы справились бы с этим быстрее.

----------


## DVi

> так что ситуации бывают разные.


Я свою сказку рассказал по поводу размера зоопарка в сети Корбины, в качестве иллюстрации собственного опыта к сообщению borka, а не для того, чтобы меряться антивирусами. 




> принесли комп со свежеустановленным касперским ...  (версию кава даже не смотрел, естественно относительно древняя)


Я, конечно, не настаиваю  :Smiley:  но зачем же было свежеустанавливать "относительно древний" антивирус?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Вот с этого


Максим, мне не доставляет удовольствия комментировать Ваши сообщения. Просто перед написанием старайтесь прочесть то, что написано до Вас. 
Вы опять сделали неверный вывод из моих слов. В данной ситуации вообще не было никакой речи о логах AVZ.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Идите к нам в студенты мы научим


Если такая "подработка" в выходной день станет моей специальностью - обязательно пойду  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## akok

> Если такая "подработка" в выходной день станет моей специальностью - обязательно пойду


"Подработкой" конечно, назвать тяжело, но как способ релакса пойдет... :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Макcим

> Максим, мне не доставляет удовольствия комментировать Ваши сообщения. Просто перед написанием старайтесь прочесть то, что написано до Вас. 
> Вы опять сделали неверный вывод из моих слов. В данной ситуации вообще не было никакой речи о логах AVZ.


Я не заставляю Вас комментировать мои сообщения. Форум создан для свободного общения и каждый вправе делать свои выводы.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Я ограничился Куреитом, АВЗ и КИС. 
> Полагаете этот набор недостаточным?


Почему же, набор хороший  :Smiley:  Но, в зависимости от ситуации, можно проверить ещё чем-нибудь. Проходил однажды через мои руки ноут, на котором вирсуни было просто немеряно. Хозяева ОС переставлять отказались. Не помню, кем я проверял первым, но цифра 2000 зараженных объектов (причём файловых вирусов не было) меня поразила. Ноут я чистил долго.

----------


## borka

> borka, логов не сохранял - не до того было, извините.


Жаль... 




> Куреит запускал в только режиме "быстрый скан" - рассчитывал, что он очистит мне плацдарм. Суть в том, как я понял, что он не обнаружил запущенных в памяти Бронтоков. Собственно, до осознания этого факта я дошел лишь на третьем шаге, выкосив их через "Диспетчер процессов" АВЗ.


"Быстрая проверка" - это как: просто запуск КуреИта или выбор соответствующего пункта меню и нажатие на кнопку сканирования? И в том, и в другом режимах проверяются память и стартапы.




> Вероятно, одного из штаммов Бронтока (на этом компе их оказалось минимум два) просто не было в базе Куреита. Судя по тому, как легко этот зоопарк завелся на компе только что подключенного к Корбине, очень скоро вирусологи ДрВеба получат его в сети АВ-Деска


Странно... Эпидемия Брнтоков давно схлынула, нового давненько не попадалось...

*Добавлено через 5 минут*




> А Бронток разбрасывается очень просто: почти в _каждой_ папке на диске он создает свою копию с иконкой "папка" и скрывает расширение "*.exe" - поэтому рука так и тянется щелкнуть на него


Это что, новый вид Бронтока? Как называется по касперу?
Вообще говоря, по симптомам это чистый Rays aka Wukill - в каждой _открываемой_ папке создается файл с именем этой папки и иконкой папки...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> 2) Надо было провести полную проверку (как рекомендуется в правилах), т.к. при быстрой проверке проверяется очень мало. Как Вы написали, Бронтоки были разбросаны по диску.


Кстати, да. После проверки КуреИтом и щелчком по "папке" с вирусом... Да без полной проверки.  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*




> Проходил однажды через мои руки ноут, на котором вирсуни было просто немеряно. Хозяева ОС переставлять отказались. Не помню, кем я проверял первым, но цифра 2000 зараженных объектов (причём файловых вирусов не было) меня поразила. Ноут я чистил долго.


Ноут без антивируса, вероятно.  :Wink:  
У меня был похожий случай: ноут запускался минут двадцать. Оказалось, завирусован по самое "небалуйся". Лечил, конечно, Доктором (альфой, даже не бетой) часа четыре - долго оно получалось. В одной только автозагрузке было только два с половиной десятка _наименований_ вирусов при общем числе под четыре десятка.
А уж сколько было всего - даже не считал.

----------


## DVi

> "Быстрая проверка" - это как: просто запуск КуреИта или выбор соответствующего пункта меню и нажатие на кнопку сканирования? И в том, и в другом режимах проверяются память и стартапы.


Верхняя кнопка "Быстрая проверка" на зеленом сплеш-скрине.




> Это что, новый вид Бронтока? Как называется по касперу?
> Вообще говоря, по симптомам это чистый Rays aka Wukill - в каждой _открываемой_ папке создается файл с именем этой папки и иконкой папки...


По Касперу называлось "Бронток.блаблабла" (честно - не помню суффикса).

----------


## Surfer

> Четыре часа у меня ушло с учетом окончания полного скана диска КИСом - т.е. когда я уже с чистой душой мог констатировать чистоту компа.


Всё ещё верите в сигнатуры ?  :Smiley: 
Я пока все виды автозагрузки не проверю, не успокоюсь.

----------


## DVi

> Я пока все виды автозагрузки не проверю, не успокоюсь.


Диспетчеры АВЗ рулят

----------


## borka

> Верхняя кнопка "Быстрая проверка" на зеленом сплеш-скрине.


Если "Быстрая проверка", то это сканер, если "зеленый сплеш-скрин", то это собственно оболочка КуреИта...




> По Касперу называлось "Бронток.блаблабла" (честно - не помню суффикса).


Ни логов, ни имен...  :Unsure: 

ЗЫЖ Дальнейшее обсуждение сказок можно переносить в оффтопик.  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

> Я свою сказку рассказал по поводу размера зоопарка в сети Корбины, в качестве иллюстрации собственного опыта к сообщению borka, а не для того, чтобы меряться антивирусами.


 :Wink:

----------


## borka

> 


Но "реклама" КуреИта получилась неплохая...

----------


## DVi

Я бы свою сказку скорее назвал "рекламой Корбины".

*Добавлено через 5 минут*




> Ни логов, ни имен...


Борис, вот описание одной из модификаций Бронтока. Как видите, отмечена его особенность класть свою копию в одноименном каталоге (приведен пример: "%MyPictures%\Мои рисунки.exe"). Можете мне верить.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Все найденные адреса сохраняются в каталоге %AppData%\Loc.Mail.Bron.Tok в виде файлов с именем почтового адреса, с расширением .ini и текстом:
> Brontok.A
> By: HVM31
> -- JowoBot #VM Community –
> 
> Также создается каталог Ok-SendMail-Bron-tok для хранения адресов отправленных писем.


О! Вот это тоже было мной увидено на компе.

----------


## borka

> Я бы свою сказку скорее назвал "рекламой Корбины".


"Или так." (с) 
Кстати, открылся сайт АВ-Деска, на котором можно посмотреть *Статистику Dr.Web AV-Desk за последние сутки*. Здесь подробности.




> Борис, вот описание одной из модификаций Бронтока. Как видите, отмечена его особенность класть свою копию в одноименном каталоге (приведен пример: "%MyPictures%\Мои рисунки.exe"). Можете мне верить.


Это только пример. За Бронтоком aka BackDoor.Generic.1138 такого не замечал. Воможно, что-то новое... Возможно, гибрид. Жаль, что точных названий нет.

----------


## DVi

> "Или так." (с) 
> Кстати, открылся сайт АВ-Деска, на котором можно посмотреть *Статистику Dr.Web AV-Desk за последние сутки*.


Что-то мне не удается найти там статистику. Половина ссылок ведет на адрес "javascript**:void(0)".

----------


## borka

> Что-то мне не удается найти там статистику. Половина ссылок ведет на адрес "javascript**:void(0)".


Бегущая строка вверху на сайте http://www.av-desk.com/

----------


## DVi

А-а-а. Скрипты-то у меня выключены  :Smiley: 
Теперь вижу. Если сюда приплести мой опыт, где на одном компе было около 400 зараженных файлов, то зараженными можно считать порядка двух тысяч компов из почти 32 тысяч = около 5,5%. 
В принципе, ничего трагичного. Я ожидал увидеть цифру порядка 90%.

*Добавлено через 9 минут*

borka, Вы можете попросить разработчиков этой статистики обозначить в ней количество зараженных компьютеров? Эта цифра гораздо более интересна, чем "вылечено, перемещено, удалено, переименовано, заблокировано".

----------


## borka

> borka, Вы можете попросить разработчиков этой статистики обозначить в ней количество зараженных компьютеров? Эта цифра гораздо более интересна, чем "вылечено, перемещено, удалено, переименовано, заблокировано".


Спросить - спрошу.  :Wink:

----------

